
Offer HN: Mock YC interviews - dvdhsu
Hi, I&#x27;m David, the founder of Retool (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;tryretool.com). We went through YC almost two years ago. Since then, we&#x27;ve built a product (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=17725966), become profitable, and learned how to do sales (as a technical founder, this wasn&#x27;t easy).<p>We&#x27;re still very far from being successful, but Retool wouldn&#x27;t have gotten anywhere near this far without YC. I&#x27;m endlessly grateful to everyone there. If you&#x27;re wondering whether or not to do YC, feel free to ping me anytime (email in profile). I think the answer is easily &quot;yes&quot; for most first-time founders.<p>When we first applied to YC, we were &quot;outsiders&quot;. We had went to uni in the UK, where startups were much less popular. And I remember cold emailing every YC alum (I could find) from the UK to get them to do a mock interview with us. Many agreed (thank you, Tom, Joe, David, and Justin), and without them, we wouldn&#x27;t have gotten in to YC.<p>It&#x27;s a weekend here in SF, and I&#x27;m around for most of today and tomorrow. I know there are people with YC interviews coming up soon, and I&#x27;d love to help you prepare. Just email me (email in profile), and I&#x27;ll send you a calendly link where you can book a time to chat. If you&#x27;re in SF, I&#x27;m happy to buy you a coffee too.<p>Besides nostalgia (I remember preparing for my own YC interview!), a desire to help, and a fairly free weekend, I have no other motivations. I will be honest and upfront with my feedback.
======
adnanazadsg
I'd be interested to see videos of these mock interviews. Would be helpful for
folks who aren't interviewing now but might some day.

